# Double & triple posting - The bugs back ?



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Ive noticed an influx of double and triple duplicate postings in various threads over the last hour or so, we had this issue last year, anyone else experience issues with the forum in the last little while ?

Things seem a bit haywire, and slow


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

no

edit

I was trying to be smart and post "no" 2 or 3 times, but forum software clocked me trying to be a tw4t lol


----------

